# Funky Royal morph



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Always nice when you’ve hatched out a random, spontaneous genetic mutation to see how epic it looks in a new combo. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firthbeast (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks mint, after 7 years away from the hobby it's nice to see new morphs popping up


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Apart from being pied, what is it???


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

ian14 said:


> Apart from being pied, what is it???


A gene called Tornado. It randomly popped up in a clutch I had a few years back, it’s been proved out now 

Below is a brief history, it’s not entirely accurate but not far off



*History*
Around September 2017, Darren at D & Jo’s Pythons came across a post from Stuart Goff showing a clutch of possible triple hets he had just hatched, with two very unusual babies amongst the six hatchlings. Immediately Darren reached for his phone and messaged Stuart for information on the parents.
The Albino was a Morton Wright line Stuart had imported from Vida Preciosa International around 2012. The Toffee line came from Paul Angelides. Years earlier, Stuart had swapped a female Black Axanthic with Paul for a double het Toffee Pied.
Stuart then paired the Albino to the double het and produced a clutch of het Albinos pos het Toffee Pieds. He grew two of these up to breeding age and paired them to one another in hopes of hitting Toffino Pied. When the clutch finally opened up, Stuart realised to his excitement that he had in fact produced a Toffino Pied, but that was not the highlight of the clutch. Amongst them were the two extremely diffrent animals that would then go on to catch Darren’s eye.
Not only were these two animals different from the rest of the clutch, they were completely different from one another. One had shattered patterning, while the other had an extremely clean pattern but a completely different color palette.
Darren and Stuart came to a trade agreement where Darren would take home the now confirmed triple het parents along with the entire clutch. Sadly, one of the unusual animals didn’t make it and passed within a couple of weeks of hatching.
Darren would go on to redo Stuart’s original pairing and produced a clutch pretty much identical to their first, with the same two unusual babies present.
Darren was over the moon with the results; it was exactly what he had been hoping for these last couple years. To reproduce both unusual babies was amazing, but now Darren had the hard work of working out how this trait passed down genetically.
Darren continued with the pairing as well as pairing the original clutch, which some proved out to be het Tornadoes, and has produced a strong foundation to work with. 2022 is the first year Darren has set about pairing with other genes to see what happens when mixed with other traits, such as Sandstorm, Black Head, Enchi, Butter, Coral Glow, Calico, Desert Ghost and many others.


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

The single gene version 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

That is a beautiful looking animal Stuart - you must be well chuffed with it.


----------

